# 3 pt hitch conversion



## sean burke (Dec 30, 2006)

Has anyone converted a fast hitch to a 3 point hitch. what all is involved? I have a 300 row crop


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Contact www.sweettractors.com 

They used to sell (and probably still do) conversion kits for IH tractors. They will be able to help you a lot.

Here's another link:

http://www.beavervalleysupply.com/sectionh/ws2pt.htm


----------

